# Updating to Moboot 0.3.5



## zed85 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi there guys...

Yesterday I was trying to theme my moboot... created my own flashable zip to theme it, but it didn't work.
Now I just saw other people posting screens and they all got Moboot version 0.3.5

I still got Moboot version 0.3.3 running so I thought that maybe should be the problem.
I searched the rootzwiki forum but I did not find a way to update my moboot...

Does someone have a little tutorial how to update it to 0.3.5?
Do I just have to flash the:
http://code.google.com/p/moboot/downloads/detail?name=moboot_0.3.5.zip

Zip-file?

Thank you in advance...


----------



## 1981suede (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm prety sure you need to do it via the acmeinstall method.


----------



## zed85 (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah just put the new moboot file on your TP and install via acmeinstall method with command:

novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller


----------



## bikeguychicago (Feb 14, 2012)

zed85 said:


> Yeah just put the new moboot file on your TP and install via acmeinstall method with command:
> 
> novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller


Note that the moboot_0.3.5.zip file must be in the cminstall folder off the root for the instructions above to work properly.


----------

